# Brinkmann prices/quality/functionality



## 3montes (Jan 10, 2008)

Been looking at the new Brinkmanns on their web site. I have the old style Brinkmann SnP. With the wooden shelf on the front. 
To be honest I don't see much difference between the Brinkmann Cimarron that they are getting $650.00 for and the one that I have. Mine came from Wal Mart 7 years ago for around 100 bucks. The exception of a ash pan is the major difference I can see between mine and the Cimarron. 
Also some of their other custom elite models closer to 1000 bucks and over don't seem that much different from the lower priced models. 
Am I missing something or is this just Brinkmann marketing?
I have read on other web sites about lots of mods that need to be done to the lower end Brinkmanns and others manufacturers to make them perform adequately.
I have yet to do my first smoke in my old style SnP but plan to soon. But after reading about all these mods, baffles etc I wonder if my SnP will do the job.
Would like to hear from some of you Brinkmann owners about the quality and funcionality of your Brinkmann. Which model are you using? Only interseted in the charcoal/stick burners.


----------



## flash (Jan 10, 2008)

You might be talking Horizontal Brinkmans, not sure. I am still using my ECB thats 29 years old now. Costed a whole $32 for this charcoal varity.





Still doing a bang up job with this smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet! I like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But I was referring to the horizontals with offset firebox. I had a chance to pick up one of those Smoke N Grills at a garage sale a year or two ago. Never used for 5 bucks. Had to pass because the wife already had a car full of stuff.


----------



## crome (Jan 20, 2008)

the biggest difference is the cimarron is made from 1/4" all welded steel pipe.my deluxe weighs right at 300lbs.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 20, 2008)

If your not stuck on the name and looking at cost check out the Char-griller for around 195 bucks-
this is the one i have and it works good after a few mods

Barbeque Galore has the Bar-b-chef thats about the same price with heavier metal -
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





a few of my friends have this one and i am considering it for my second smoker...


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, its the thickness of the steel, and craftmanship also. 

Mod the SnP and you will be fine.


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

That SNP CAN do the job, but it really needs at least a baffle/tuning plate mod. My bro has one. I have been talking to him about going full reverse on it actually.


----------



## sweetdreams (Jan 20, 2008)

I started with a SNP in 2000....had to leave behind during a job change, but it worked fine. I didn't know enough to modify it back then. I then had a New Branfels Bandera until last fall when I got a Cimarron. The main difference like everyone here has said is the thickness of the metal. It makes a huge difference in temp stability. I've extended the exhaust outlet down to meat rack level and extended the factory baffle about 1.5 inches with foil. I don't' use the first 8 inches of grill next to the firebox because it simply runs to hot, but from there to the exhaust end of the grill the temp varies by about 25 degrees. Without being to use my entire grill just one brisket completely fills my smoking space, which is fine since its just my wife and I.
On the downside, the firebox charcoal grate is the same crap that comes with the SNP....looks like its made from clothes hangers, Mine warped  just from the seasoning fire, so I cut some heavy expanded metal a little larger to raise the fire up about an inch. 

Enough rambling, to answer your question I think your SNP will work fine. I like my cimarron OK, paid 475 for it.....if I had it to do over I probably would save up for a while and go with a Klose.

Dave


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

You mean Brinkmann hasn't corrected that firebox/smoke box problem YET?? Sheesh... baffle/tuning plate facing down will help TONS.


----------



## sweetdreams (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope. Mine has a piece of 1/4 by 2 strap as a baffle, but it ends about 1/2 inch into the firebox and about 1/2 inch below cooking rack. Guess it works to keep the radiant heat from flames off the meat, but doesn't do squat to even out temps. Plan to add tuning plates made of 1/2 by 4 inch stock this spring. The problem I see with this is that I've raised my fire grate to allow for ash production and if I baffle down 2 inches below meat, the entry to the smoke chamber will be towards the bottom of the fire so I don't know what effect this will have on the fire as most of the firebox will be full of smoke, anyway something to tinker with.

Dave


----------



## kookie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have looked at the SnP's they sell at walmart. They had them on clearance this fall. And even at the price they had them marked down to, I thought they weren't worth it. Just my 2 cents. I thought they seemed cheaply constructed. The metal was to thin for my likings. Maybe it was how it was assembled at the store, but the firebox looked like it was barely hang on the thing. But if I found one for at a garage sale for nest to nothing, might be worth it then. But then again I am a cheap basterd too.
lol
Kookie


----------



## 3montes (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok now i need a explanation on what a tuning plate is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Man this is getting technical I just wanna eat..


----------



## allen (Jan 20, 2008)

My first smoker was the Brinkman SnP just like the one you have and have had no problems, I will eventually modify it for a rotissiere and repaint it right now it's just too dang cold out for mods  3 above o


----------



## 3montes (Jan 20, 2008)

3 above?? You already have beat what our predicted high is for today. I am we are currently at 18 below. Thats air temp don't even wanna know what the wind chill is.
Todays menu is cream of wild rice soup in the crock pot with homemade french bread. Cold beer, 3 fingers of Crown royal, another log on the fire and football. 
If the SnP was your first smoker do you still have it? what are you currently using?


----------



## sweetdreams (Jan 20, 2008)

Found this picture of tuning plates. Basically the idea is to have the smoke from the firebox to travel under the plates the full length of the smoking chamber to even out the temp. Small gaps between the plates allow smoke to get to all of the meat.

Just the way I understand it. Like I say plan on doing some this spring....lot of guys here that know a lot more about it than I do

Dave

http://www.bbquepits.com/images/bbq-...tes-baffle.jpg


----------



## allen (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey 3Montes, Yes I still have it and it works great,I have takin it camping and have smoked enough meat, pork shoulder roast, beef roast, beef-pork-deer ribs,deer neck roast, so outside of the mods not done, for me it does what I want it to do, I just wish I knew about SMF a couple of years ago


----------

